# Choke Artists



## JWBooth (Dec 6, 2009)

Once again the Cowboys play to their December norm.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 6, 2009)

They didn't choke, the Giants are better then they are.

NY has underachieved all year, it was only a matter of time before they started to play better.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2009)

Go Giants!

Can't blame this one on Romo though....he played a great game

Cowboys have a tough schedule the rest of the way. December could once again be a tough month


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought this thread was going to be about the Patriots.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 6, 2009)

Romo is at fault, he failed to rally his running game. He is better than he played today, and yes the Dallas December curse is upon them.


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 6, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about the Patriots.





Same difference, different city....


----------



## Silkcity19 (Dec 6, 2009)

Being from Philly I'm really sorry to see the Cowboy's collapse


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 6, 2009)

Dallas' problem is that they are a collection of good to great players, not a team. They have zero discipline, and no fear at all of being benched and/or getting cut.

It's been a disease in Dallas since Jimmy Johnson left.

Get ready for the 8-8 or maybe 9-7 finish.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 6, 2009)

Cowgirls have San diego, New Orleans, The Skins & Eglets left.

8-8 is very liekly.


----------



## Gunny (Dec 6, 2009)

JWBooth said:


> Once again the Cowboys play to their December norm.



And?  That's what happens when you make Danny White/Steve Pellieur/Tony Romo your QB.  

Jones gets what his stupid ass pays for.


----------



## Gunny (Dec 6, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> They didn't choke, the Giants are better then they are.
> 
> NY has underachieved all year, it was only a matter of time before they started to play better.



Wrong.


----------



## Gunny (Dec 6, 2009)

JWBooth said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this thread was going to be about the Patriots.
> ...



There is no difference that is the same.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2009)

Going to be a tough December for the Cowgirls....tough schedule


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 7, 2009)

The east will go to the winner of the eglets-G men matchup sunday night.

The Cowgirls will be lucky to win another game.

Giants have Philly, Skins, carolina & the Vikes, if they beat philly they will get at least 3 out of 4.


----------



## del (Dec 7, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about the Patriots.



it should be.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> The east will go to the winner of the eglets-G men matchup sunday night.
> 
> The Cowgirls will be lucky to win another game.
> 
> Giants have Philly, Skins, carolina & the Vikes, if they beat philly they will get at least 3 out of 4.



Eagles have owned the Giants the last two years. I'd give the Eagles the edge in the east


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 9, 2009)

I won't count the cowboys out yet. Remember on any given Sunday the worst can beat the best. All it takes sometimes is one misstep or one break away play. Of course I won't bet on them either......


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 9, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The east will go to the winner of the eglets-G men matchup sunday night.
> ...


Just means NY is due!

Last time NY beat them was the SB year, lost 4 staright now.

I'd say its time to change that, or forget the playoffs.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2009)

I wouldn't count out the Cowboys either. They play the Eagles the last game of the season and it may be winner take all like last year.

I'll say one thing though. If the Cowboys don't make the playoffs...heads will roll


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



Its not a case of being due, but the Giants haven't shown it on the field against the Eagles. Giants beat them in the first game last year and have lost three straight and haven't looked good in any of them.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 9, 2009)

Doesn't matter.

Its win or forget it.

If they are good enough they will win.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 9, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> I wouldn't count out the Cowboys either.


Sloppy tackling
Poor blocking
Leading the league in penalties (again)
Mental errors
Kicker getting flaky
NO discipline
All of this = Count them out in December.





> I'll say one thing though. If the Cowboys don't make the playoffs...heads will roll


It's if they don't WIN in the playoffs, heads will roll.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 9, 2009)

Flozell is da man!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like the Dallas December curse is at full strength.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2009)

Cowboys just can't win a big game in December. 0-2 so far.

With games against Saints, Redskins and Eagles its going to be tough to rebound


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 13, 2009)

Saints is already lost. Skins is a possible, Eagles is a coin flip.

But it is December.............


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 13, 2009)

Never bet against the Cowboys before Nov 30, never bet on them after Dec 1


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 13, 2009)

The girls won't win another game.

Eglets took the division by beating NY tonight, and NY is just a game off the WC that dallas holds, with NY having the tiebreaker and the easier schedule.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 14, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> The girls won't win another game.
> 
> Eglets took the division by beating NY tonight, and NY is just a game off the WC that dallas holds, with NY having the tiebreaker and the easier schedule.



There's no way Dallas beats NO next week in NO.  

Washington is better than their record but I think you guys will take care of them next week.

We get the _unstoppable_ 49ers next week, at home, so we SHOULD keep our 1 game lead at the very least.  I don't see why we can't beat Denver either, so hopefully we'll go into the Dallas game with at LEAST a 1 game lead.  In that case, if Dallas beat us we would most likely have the tiebreaker with a better division and conference record.

I can't wait to watch Romo cry


----------



## bodecea (Dec 14, 2009)

SFC Ollie said:


> I won't count the cowboys out yet. Remember on any given Sunday the worst can beat the best. All it takes sometimes is one misstep or one break away play. Of course I won't bet on them either......



After yesterday against the Chargers (best record in December EVAH!!!!)....


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 14, 2009)

The Cowboys lost... I don't have anything against the players...but I love to see that asshole that owns the team squirm...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> The Cowboys lost... I don't have anything against the players...but I love to see that asshole that owns the team squirm...



Nothing better than the camera shot of Jerry Jones as his Billion Dollar babies lose another one


----------



## bodecea (Dec 14, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > The Cowboys lost... I don't have anything against the players...but I love to see that asshole that owns the team squirm...
> ...



In that fancy billion dollar stadium.....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 14, 2009)

Makes one think what would be said if there is an Upset next week.......

Any given Sunday..........


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2009)

SFC Ollie said:


> Makes one think what would be said if there is an Upset next week.......
> 
> Any given Sunday..........



Cowboys better beat someone. If they slop through another December, there will be a housecleaning.

I can't figure Jerry Jones. He dumped Tom Landry and Jimmy Johnson but hangs onto Wade Philips


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 14, 2009)

Landry was the cowboys for what? 29 years? But it was his time to retire. I hope they will beat someone this December, this curse needs to end.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 14, 2009)

SFC Ollie said:


> Landry was the cowboys for what? 29 years? But it was his time to retire. I hope they will beat someone this December, this curse needs to end.


I hope they don't. What needs to end is, the sloppy play, the penalties, the mental mistakes, the turnovers, all which come from NO discipline. Because the head coach is a "golly-gee" gladhander instead of a leader.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2009)

SFC Ollie said:


> Landry was the cowboys for what? 29 years? But it was his time to retire. I hope they will beat someone this December, this curse needs to end.



Do you think a Tom Landry team would play as sloppy as these Cowboys?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 14, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Landry was the cowboys for what? 29 years? But it was his time to retire. I hope they will beat someone this December, this curse needs to end.
> ...


If they did it was for one game. Then NO day off, and back to 3 a days for that week.

Late 80s they were so terrible though, because of really bad personnel, it wouldn't have mattered.

It's hard to get as sloppy as Dallas has been the last four years, leading the league in penalties.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 14, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Landry was the cowboys for what? 29 years? But it was his time to retire. I hope they will beat someone this December, this curse needs to end.
> ...




I don't know, Landry did have that season with Danny White and that other QB.....I forget his name, But every other game a different QB started......

But normally no way...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 14, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




This is true, all the talent and going nowhere with it.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 14, 2009)

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


That was Steve Pulleur.... The personell had gotten terrible by then. Both the Manning brothers and Reggie Bush in a wildcat couldn't have helped them.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 15, 2009)

Out of the four teams with byes last year, only the Giants have a realistic chance of making the playoffs this season.

(Titans, Steelers, panthers, Giants).


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2009)

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I remember when Landry would alternate Staubach and Craig Morton every other PLAY. On every play he would send a quarteback in with the next play. This was a time when QBs were expected to call the play from the huddle. Landry was the first to send plays in from the sideline


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 15, 2009)

Tom landry & Vince Lombardi were BOTH Giants coaches in the 1950s...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Tom landry & Vince Lombardi were BOTH Giants coaches in the 1950s...



The bright side was the Giants ended up with Allie Sherman


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 15, 2009)

Nothing bright about that...20+ years of losing followed.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Nothing bright about that...20+ years of losing followed.



You got a problem with Joe Pisarchek?


----------



## jgbkab (Dec 15, 2009)

SFC Ollie said:


> Saints is already lost. Skins is a possible, Eagles is a coin flip.
> 
> But it is December.............



The way the Skins have been playing lately, I wouldn't even call that a possible. Plus the records are usually out the window when they play. I think if they can get a game, it's against Philly. I'm still not convinced they're for real. Desean Jackson can only get you so far and their defense looked like crap against Ella Manning.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 15, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Paul Brown called plays from the sidelines before Landry, he used messenger guards... Landry was a defensive coordinator with the Giants under Jim Lee Howell (Vince Lombardi was offensive coordinator).

Landry invented the 4-3...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Thanks. I forgot about Paul Brown, another genius. I remember the flack that Roger Staubach would get  because he didn't call his own plays. They considered him to be less of a QB.
Landry also brought back the shot-gun formation and made it what it is today


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 15, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Flat out,  Landry was Dallas football. When he left it was the end of an era.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2009)

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Ollie
If you live in Ohio, how did you become a Cowboy fan?


----------



## Zona (Dec 15, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> They didn't choke, the Giants are better then they are.
> 
> NY has underachieved all year, it was only a matter of time before they started to play better.



AAAANNNNNDDDDDD thats why my eagles beat their asses.  Go Eagles.


----------



## Zona (Dec 15, 2009)

OH and dallas plays New Orleans next week.  lol


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 15, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Truth is I don't know. I've always been a Cowboy fan as long as I can remember....And I grew up almost exactly halfway in between the browns and the Steelers.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 15, 2009)

Zona said:


> OH and dallas plays New Orleans next week.  lol




Yes and they play the Eagles and the Redskins yet, both of whom they have already beat once this year. Hmmm?


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 16, 2009)

Zona said:


> AAAANNNNNDDDDDD thats why my eagles beat their asses.  Go Eagles.


And take the phillies with you.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 16, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Roger was a great QB... I rooted for Dallas once in my life...the 1967 Ice Bowl. I felt sorry for the Dallas players. It was COLD...Dandy Don was the Cowboy QB then. I always respected Bob Lilly...a class act

If you get a chance, read 'Instant Replay' by Jerry Kramer (another class act). There a great story about a battle of wills between Lombardi and Max McGee, and the toughness of Ray Nitschke...

NFL Videos: America's Game - 1967 Green Bay Packers - "The Ice Bowl"


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



That "Ice Bowl" was one of the first games I remember watching as a kid. That NFL Championship Game was bigger than the Super Bowl in those years.

Cold was different back then. Players didn't have Under Armour, neoprene gloves and sideline heaters in the 60s


----------



## Zona (Dec 17, 2009)

SFC Ollie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > OH and dallas plays New Orleans next week.  lol
> ...



Yup and we all know how dallas does in the later part of seasons.


----------



## Zona (Dec 17, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




When I was younger, they didnt have footballs, they had no helmets and threw small animals instead of footballs.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 21, 2009)

Gmen win big, still need one more Dallas choke and two wins for the playoffs.


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 29, 2009)

How bout them Vikings?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 29, 2009)

Big Fitz said:


> How bout them Vikings?



Farve should have stayed Retired. 5 years ago.

How bout those Cowboys, the December curse is broken......


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2009)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > How bout them Vikings?
> ...



Your boys are looking good Ollie. Have to see what happens in the Philly game.

Either way, Saints and Vikes looked unbeatable three weeks ago. Now they look like easy pickings in the playoffs.

Opens things up for Cowboys, Eagles, Cards and Pack....whoever gets a hot hand


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 29, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...




Could be an interesting playoff..


----------

